# The dreaded G0715P aligment issue.



## Cygnus A (Mar 25, 2016)

I am new to woodworking, and have sunk more money into this hobby over the past year than I care to admit (especially having not produced much of anything yet). 

Anyways, I was trying to stay within a certain budget early on and picked up the Grizzly G0715P table saw. I had read about alignment issues but those discussions seemed to be several years old with claims from users and members that the alignment issue has been corrected. 


I got mine in September of last year and have struggled with getting smooth/even/consistent cuts. I attributed this to my noobness, and invested even more funds on alignment tools, gauges, etc.. I spent hours on several occasions aligning all parts of the saw, only to make things worse. The dial gauge was showing near perfect alignment, yet my wood was still burning and getting stuck between the fence and blade (dangerous!). 


Stupid me. I failed to check the actual alignment issue others were having. Sure I could align the blade statically, but whenever the blade height was adjusted, the rear kicked out as much as .25" of an inch (measured near the top. So it was probably double that at the horizontal center of the blade). This discovery changed everything. I dug up all of the old threads on the subject and sure enough, my saw exhibits the exact same problem. 


Something else that came out of my alignment investigation is that the riving knife is not vertically parallel to the blade. Meaning the little L-bracket it is attached to is not at a true 90 degrees. 


I've been in contact with Grizzly and they want me to perform alignment a certain way. Was anyone successful with aligning the blade per their instructions? Basically, they said not to align it at full height, loosen the rear trunion and hammer it forward.


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

I heavily considered this saw before buying a much cheaper delta 36-725. 

On grizzly website a reviewer has this issue (I think) and he hoisted the assembly and filed out a pair of the trunion mounts (4/5 star review). What a pain in the a$$ he used an engine hoist. He also had a riving knife issue too. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-...e-Polar-Bear-Series/G0715P?utm_campaign=zPage


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a thread started here ....*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/ridgid-tablesaw-shifting-alignment-problem-77449/

The Rigid and Grizzly had the same issue...... :surprise2:


----------



## Cygnus A (Mar 25, 2016)

I am shocked they continue to sell this model. I guess enough people do not notice for them to bother?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There should be only two potential problems. First make sure the blade is parallel with the saw table. You may need to lay a straight edge such as a level against the blade and measure the space between the miter gauge slots at front and back. If that checks out then the problem is with the fence. It's tightening down with an angle to the left. It should be adjusted to where it's parallel with the saw top too. There should be no friction between the blade. I can cut short pieces with my table saw and the blocks will just sit loose between the running blade and the fence.


----------



## Cygnus A (Mar 25, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> There should be only two potential problems. First make sure the blade is parallel with the saw table. You may need to lay a straight edge such as a level against the blade and measure the space between the miter gauge slots at front and back. If that checks out then the problem is with the fence. It's tightening down with an angle to the left. It should be adjusted to where it's parallel with the saw top too. There should be no friction between the blade. I can cut short pieces with my table saw and the blocks will just sit loose between the running blade and the fence.


Read my post more carefully. I can align the blade to withing .002" of an inch. However whenever I move the blade up or down it kicks out at the back side by up to .030" of an inch causing severe misalignment. This is a known issue with particular model based on comments going back to 2012. Apparently they never fixed the issue. My saw is being returned and I am going to upgrade to one of their cabinet saws.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The difference is less than 1/32". While I agree it's unacceptable for a saw to deflect that much it should cause the problems you are describing. Usually a good new blade burning the wood is caused by the fence not aliened with the table. It might be a combination of both.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There is a video that explains how to overcome that problem, by Grizzly I believe, it is a matter of shimming under the trunnion mounts as well as just moving them so blade is parallel to miter slots.

Some time ago there was a link to the video on here.


----------

